# Linksys E2500 Router issues



## LostTexas (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a linksys e2500 router that when connected to my cable internet modem, will show that it is connected and that the wireless is active and connected but the internet will not connect. The internet does work when hardwired but otherwise, no computer is able to connect to the wireless. I have tried to reset the router and the modem but neither has worked. I would greatly appreciate some help with this issue. Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## LostTexas (Mar 30, 2012)

This is what I got but the computer is connected via hardwire right now. The confusing part is that even though there is no ethernet connected to the wireless router it is still showing that it is connected and receiving a signal.
Thanks for any help you can give.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\svigil>ipconfig /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D6RPWCD1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : austin.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : austin.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-89-06-75
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 72.182.28.26
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.224.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 72.182.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.239.82.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 30, 2012 6:03:03 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 31, 2012 5:06:49 AM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3: 
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-77-71-8A-67
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.137
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 30, 2012 6:23:49 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 31, 2012 6:23:49 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\svigil>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The ethernet is connected to something . . what?


----------



## LostTexas (Mar 30, 2012)

The ethernet is connected to the computer straight from the modem right now which is the only way I am able to get internet access right now.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What is the wireless router connected to?


----------



## LostTexas (Mar 30, 2012)

The wireless router at the moment is connected to the ethernet as well. I have a switch so that I can have a hardwire connection and a wireless.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When you say "The wireless router at the moment is connected to the ethernet " do you mean the router is connected to the modem? . . What is the Brand and Model of the MOdem?


----------



## LostTexas (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, I mean it is connected to the modem. The modem is Scientific Atlanta Model DPX2203. Also, the wireless was working just fine up until yesterday with the same router and modem. I had to move furniture so I disconnected it and had to reconnect it which I have done before with no problem but this time it will not work.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sopunds like you did not connect everything the same . . You want one ethernet cable running from the Modem to the router . . then connect the pc to the router with another ethernet cable . . once you have the internet working with the ethernet connedtions, try the wireles

Be sure to power cycle everything when you change the connections. You will have to take the battery out of the modem to do that:

http://www.optimum.com/pdf/user_guides/sa_battery_backup.pdf


----------



## LostTexas (Mar 30, 2012)

I understand what you are saying and I have tried that several times. It seems that the issue is the router anytime I try to connect through it. Even hardwired the signal is not going through. It is showing that it is connected both wireless and hardwire but it will not connect to the internet.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please connect it as above and post another ipconfig report


----------

